# Sewer Gas Odor



## perk (Dec 18, 2011)

I installed a new sink with a garbage disposal and customer keeps complaining of a sewer drain smell. Any suggestions guys ?


----------



## toluene_hawk (Jan 7, 2013)

Is there a P-Trap?


----------



## perk (Dec 18, 2011)

toluene_hawk said:


> Is there a P-Trap?


Yes. Two of them.


----------



## toluene_hawk (Jan 7, 2013)

perk said:


> Yes. Two of them.


Can you provide a picture or diagram it? It sounds to me they may be malfunctioning.

Does the smell occur most strongly when the water is on? Is there a basement, or is the kitchen on the bottom most level?


----------



## toluene_hawk (Jan 7, 2013)

Alternatively, the falling water from a flushing toilet deploys a vacuum behind the "surge". This vacuum may be siphoning water out of the P-Trap each time there is a flush. If this sounds reasonable, perhaps someone could flush an upstairs toilet and another listen to the sink drain for abnormal noise.

May also want to check for an unlikely plug in the stand pipe (which would exacerbate the vacuum).


----------



## perk (Dec 18, 2011)

toluene_hawk said:


> Alternatively, the falling water from a flushing toilet deploys a vacuum behind the "surge". This vacuum may be siphoning water out of the P-Trap each time there is a flush. If this sounds reasonable, perhaps someone could flush an upstairs toilet and another listen to the sink drain for abnormal noise.
> 
> May also want to check for an unlikely plug in the stand pipe (which would exacerbate the vacuum).
> I took a picture of the traps. It is a bathroom in the kitchen which is about eight feet from the sink and a basement is below kitchen sink.


----------



## perk (Dec 18, 2011)

Bathroom is eight feet from the kitchen sink and this house has .a basement


----------



## perk (Dec 18, 2011)

The smell is when the water is not running.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Confirm that there is a trap *after *the disposal?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

perk said:


> Yes. Two of them.


Two of them???

Hopefully they don't look like this...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

superseal said:


> Two of them???
> 
> Hopefully they don't look like this...


Double trap...twice as good. :thumbsup:

Did you put dog crap in the sink cause that will do it.


----------

